# I love social anxiet it feels good an u love it too!



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

okay...so, let me start of by saying that uknow what? "yah" social anxiety is good an some days I LOVE IT!!! think about it! we have all that energy an anxiety/adrenalin that alot of adrenalin freaks want all the time but can't keep/prolong it! every time I go outside it feels like the first time I've been introduced to the world!! everyday is exciting! standing on the corner of bay n bloor or (place a busy street in ur city here) FEELS GREAT!! on top of that how dare some of us have the nerve to say we're alone or feel alone? do I not see a whole community of people with anxiety on this board? We’re our own gang! an u have to realize chemical imbalances are cool! sometimes I shake in front of my friends an they look shocked an say "damn, how do you do that? I'd have to be high n stuff to do that how do u produce all that anxiety?" I smurk an just say..."its my lifestyle baby" an wink my eye!!! do urself a favor an realize social anxiety is the best thing in the world an do something which makes u real really anxious!! ex: trip in front of ur friends, drool on a bus, knock something down in a store at the mall, make urself look really anxious an shake in front of sex girls/guys, walk really fast (even though you’re dizzy)...walk down a flight of stairs a fall down, take ur medication outside while people are watching, buy a slurpee an dash it on ur head as soon as u buy it an walk home like that, hit a wall, stop taking ur meds for 3 days an go outside like that....

the point is...social anxiety is great!!! I'm so excited that I shall tape myself maybe today on a crowded bus an GET MYSELF OWNED!!! n then upload it to the computer an blast it on the net!!!! WHOS WITH ME! LETS CREATE/THINK of ways to own ourselves! 

IF I DON’T HAVE ANXIETY IN MY LIFE, THEN, I DON'T WANT IT! :boogie :sas :yes :group 

(brought to you by spell check, an owning 101 plus the creators of cipralex on other meds that cannot be mentioned)

tune in next time for the latin luver...


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I think yer crazy, and I think I like that.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

(starts slaps himself from both sides an wiggles) really!!? I guess I have a new friend hehehe we can chill an stay up an talk about nintendo and playstation!! hehehehe :boogie ihope you're not too nervous (pun intended) heheh (gets nervous an runs off ) :afr then comes back heheh :boogie :kiss I NEED MEDSSSSSS WHERES FUNKY? HUH?


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

social anxiety is great!!!! give urself a hand an get a massive anxiety/panic attack today in its name!!! (runs outside in a crowd of people an gets his dad to film himself gettin owned!!!) :drunk :cup :wtf


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

If you were a road you would be a cyclepath.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

hey...notice something? me an you have the same amount of posts dang thats ill!! :boogie thanks for the comment too, :blush I shall not take meds for a couple of days so I can tripout :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you trippin?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey man, no problems. I'm always around so feel free to contact me whenever. Take care.....

Buy the ticket, take the ride.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

me trippin? never!!! I'm as sane as ever! :con went outside felt pretty good "owning wise" an I want to feel that sort of anxiety again felt really good boy, all this anxiety is all free an is mine? **** I guess the best things in life are free... :boogie


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*loads tranquilizer gun*


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: re: I love social anxiet it feels good an u love it too!*



Scrub Ducky said:


> *loads tranquilizer gun*


 :b I like ur thinking...you're on the right track! lets do it up!


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Social Anxiety is great? :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SA is nothing but an unwanted weight loss plan. I don't eat; I shake, rattle, and worry!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure... um... whatever works for you, I guess.

Frankly I would rather have almost anything else besides SA.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks to SA, I can experience the adrenalin thrill of an extreme sport just from sitting down, doing nothing, everyday for free- the dizzy headspinning heights of skydiving just from walking into a store. I love the free bouts of nausea as a side dish, and the surprise day trips to hell with my free travel vouchers courtesy of randompanicattack inc.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: I love social anxiet it feels good an u love it too!*



aka dru said:


> [quote="Scrub Ducky":a4295]*loads tranquilizer gun*


 :b I like ur thinking...you're on the right track! lets do it up![/quote:a4295]

how bout....no.

*slap*


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> Thanks to SA, I can experience the adrenalin thrill of an extreme sport just from sitting down, doing nothing, everyday for free- the dizzy headspinning heights of skydiving just from walking into a store. I love the free bouts of nausea as a side dish, and the surprise day trips to hell with my free travel vouchers courtesy of randompanicattack inc.


Good analogy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

LOL :lol 

That's the funniest thing I've read in a while.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha, good stuff Dru :lol Next time I do something stupid or embarrassing I'll try to remember this thread.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> Thanks to SA, I can experience the adrenalin thrill of an extreme sport just from sitting down, doing nothing, everyday for free- the dizzy headspinning heights of skydiving just from walking into a store. I love the free bouts of nausea as a side dish, and the surprise day trips to hell with my free travel vouchers courtesy of randompanicattack inc.


THAHKYOU!! SOMEONE FULLY GETS IT!! THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT! WE GET ALL THIS WONDERFUL GOODNESS FOR FREE! hey I went outside not to long ago an guess what? I was anxious hehehehehe "yay for me hehehehe" we're all blessed children... :boogie


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

Perrap said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, good stuff Dru :lol Next time I do something stupid or embarrassing I'll try to remember this thread.
> ...


oh u slipped on some ice? hey...thats amazing...I need me some ice slipping I'm jellous...just know that what happened to you is good an u should get props for that...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I like this perspective. Maybe I should welcome the adrenaline rush. ohhhhhh yeah! *faints*


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

oh kay!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't know if you're being serious or not, but probably not. Anyway I don't know about social anxiety, but mental illness is cool or at least eccentricism.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

He he..I should have read this one before I went out earlier tonight,maybe feeling anxious would have been fun.. :b


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: re: I love social anxiet it feels good an u love it too!*



ghostgurl said:


> I don't know if you're being serious or not, but probably not. Anyway I don't know about social anxiety, but mental illness is cool or at least eccentricism.


er...ah...I'm dead serious :sas sometimes I feel blessed with having social anxiety, I have what alot of people want heheheh (goes outside for an anxiety rush) :boogie


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

omg... LMAO


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Social anxiety is the coolest


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

funkypresident said:


> omg... LMAO


hey...whats up funky? haven't seen you for a while whats been going on? you don't think I'm strange for loving social anxiety an all the goodness it brings do you? like, am I wrong or does this really feel as good as it is? :boogie


----------



## Mary674 (Jul 27, 2006)

I love people like you, Dru. :lol


----------



## strangelove222 (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol Thanks for making me laugh my arse off. The best cure for anxiety is laughter afterall.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

yes yes, umm I have an idea...umm, since I want alot of you to understand how good an cool social anxiety is...name 1, 2, umm, ANYTHING amazing, good or positive about social anxiety...once, u start thinkin of things it'll hit you how wonderful this is...ofcourse alot of other already understand where I'm coming from for, then have already seen the light...(has a serious panic attact an starts crying, not because of the anxiety but because of how wonderful it is) :sas


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

:haha !!! (to this whole thread)


----------



## enith1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is hilarious!! I have dabbled with the thought that I was blessed with something special.... now I know I am!! :boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

For some reason, I still don't :con


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

This topic is classic.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

aka dru said:


> tune in next time for the latin luver...


I love that show!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wheres aka dru?!...stop lurking!


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

heheeh what a excellent thread, 

I remember it from back in the day when i was a wee little lad growing up in scotland :yay


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL Ya right I just realized SA is great!!!!


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I luy' my SA too...:squeeze... everything is so exciting..  ..... I never know what's gonna happen.... I might embarrass myself... I might get so dizzy I feel like I can barely stand, let alone walk.... I might find unique ways and detours to avoid anxiety overload.... everyday is an adventure..!


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

hey aka... u high?
Then again, my stoner friends tell me I was born stoned.
THANKS SA!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

lol whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Being scared of social interaction is fun!


----------



## Mykaleidoscopeworld (Jul 6, 2012)

You're right!:yes I gotta make my SA my b*tch and own it. Sick of wasting my life away because of it. I used not give a damn about what anyone thought, but when you are put down so many times you start to believe that you are everything they say you are and they break you. 5 years of being alone and scared of everything time to live. Idk Why i feel positive right now... I hope I feel the same tomorrow.Thank you! Best advice ever.


----------

